# What would Pre-Heresy Imperial Guard look like? Would they be more advanced then now?



## GhostTwoSix (Oct 1, 2010)

I've just been curious about Pre-Heresy IG, what did they look like and what kind of weapons did they have?


----------



## WarMaster Sindr (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah they were around. 

I dont know much more other than they were most likely more advanced.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

They were called the Imperial Army. I think pretty much the same, the ones from prospero looked egyptian.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

The IG from Legion were very mixed up group. One side had the Lucifers who were like really skilled African Hunters led by the African King Chieftan. Then the Gene Soilders were geneticaly awsome with psychic conections to the Women who ran them. They had Centipede crawling transports, hover vehicles out the yang, and yet still had only basic protection. The badass Lucifers had even less in tech, they wore something akin to me as Spartan Armore with simple blade weapons. Weird for a Elite squad.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Warlock in Training said:


> The IG from Legion were very mixed up group. One side had the Lucifers who were like really skilled African Hunters led by the African King Chieftan. Then the Gene Soilders were geneticaly awsome with psychic conections to the Women who ran them. They had Centipede crawling transports, hover vehicles out the yang, and yet still had only basic protection. The badass Lucifers had even less in tech, they wore something akin to me as Spartan Armore with simple blade weapons. Weird for a Elite squad.


Are you talking about the Lucifer Blacks, the extremely skilled but rare soldiers who became awesome bodyguards when their numbers dipped too low to be fielded as a regiment again?

If so then everything you just said was BS.

In some ways the Imperial Army would have been more advanced (access to skimmers, Land Raiders etc) but they wouldn't have been as uniform in their armaments resulting in a convoluted supply chain- all Imperial Guard use Lasguns or Autoguns, with a few minor exceptions, but the Imperial Army was far more diverse.


----------



## GhostTwoSix (Oct 1, 2010)

Alright, so by more diverse you mean they had different weapons depending on their MOS?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Different weapons, armours, vehicles...

The IG of 40k is from a vast array of worlds but they're unified by the same sort of wargear, everything is interchangeable.


----------



## GhostTwoSix (Oct 1, 2010)

OKay, I see what you mean now. Basicly depending on where your from in pre-heresy affects everything?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Yup pretty much


----------



## GhostTwoSix (Oct 1, 2010)

So, if I made my PRe Heresy Guard come from a planet that likes to look like Modern looking guys only modified in a way, I can do that?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Absolutely, there would definitely have been regiments in the Imperial Army who resembled the Imperial Guard in organisation and equipment.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

The Imperial Army pre-heresy had access to Land raiders. And some tanks, like the Plasma destroyer and Vanquisher were more common than they are now.


----------

